# Setting UP DNS on VirtualBox



## Billett (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to the realms of servers, and can easily setup my domain controller. I'm having problems setting up my domain controller to also be a DNS server, so that a PC can conntent to the domain. This maybe due to my router setup im not sure

My setup is the following;


Domain controller running on VBox (SV2008RC2)
Static IP 192.168.1.3
SM - 255.255.255.0
DG - 192.168.1.1
DNS - 192.168.1.3
Forward and Reverse pointing to 192.168.1.3

PC running on VBox (Win7 Enterprise)
DHCP - 192.168.1.5
SM - 255.255.255.0
DG - 192.168.1.1
DNS - 192.168.1.3

PC VBOX is running on
DHCP - 192.168.1.4
SM - 255.255.255.0
DG - 192.168.1.1

Router (Netgear Wireless) - Running DHCP
IP 192.168.1.1
DNS - Turned off

Yet I cant get the VBOX pc to connect to AD, still states it needs DNS setting up.

If anyone has any ideas, or could point me to some online resource it would be appreciated.

Regards

Chris


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you using Active Directory Integrated DNS?


----------



## Billett (Oct 13, 2010)

erm... not sure lol... I installed the AD and DNS server as individual roles


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

When you install AD, it should give you the option to install DNS, and it will autoconfig correctly.

If you install it separately, you'll need to reconfigure it as Active Directory integrated.


----------

